# Lian Li Shows Off PC-05, PC-06, and PC-07 Case Prototypes



## btarunr (Sep 26, 2014)

Lian Li showed off prototypes of its new breed of cases, which can be used either as flat-bed open-air cases, or as towers. These include the mini-ITX PC-05, the micro-ATX PC-06, and the ATX PC-07. Their design is extremely simple. A tub-shaped metal structure holds key PC components along its tray, while a tempered glass panel tops it off. You can either place the case flat-on, making it an open-air case with its clear-acrylic panel removed, or you can place it along its side, to resemble a tower. The three feature a forward-oriented standard ATX PSU bay, a slimline optical drive bay, two or more 3.5-inch/2.5-inch drive bays, and a PCI-Express 3.0 x16 riser, letting you install a graphics card. Lian Li is seeking feedback that will help it perfect the three. Leave them in the comments.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2014)

A very big step, and a necesary step in the right direction. Looks really good. I haven't felt excited for Lian Li since my old and modded PC70 tower. In-Win has been leading the high end and advanced design market the last years....


----------



## ZoneDymo (Sep 26, 2014)

looks fantastic, obviously they also put it nice colour coded components for these photo's but still, very nice.
My only problem is that its so open, there will be (visible) dust in there in no time


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 26, 2014)

Neat looking but seems like it would be problematic. Everything in there except maybe a true blower card would be guilty of "shitting where you eat." The open sides will help that but I'm doubtful enough to make the temps good. Also no dust control, and the openings are in the wrong places for a convection assisted passive build but you could maybe do it with really low power parts. Aesthetically I think that half face look is a problem. I'd close it off with some sort of very open wire grill just to give it the illusion of being whole faced.

I like the layout and the half of the face that's actually there, but I think I'd completely rework it functionally to be more like Q19B with magnetic filtered intakes.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 26, 2014)

...yeah that open 1/2 face thing is a no go for me.  The view  from dead on in the front would not be very  pleasing.  Mesh or a grill would smarten that up though.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2014)

Not bad actually... at least something different...


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Sep 26, 2014)

Looked good at first but then. There are no intake fans, dust filters and there is simply no need to make an ATX version if there's only two expansion slots.


----------



## RazrLeaf (Sep 26, 2014)

Please please please make the m-ITX version fit a standard ATX PSU.

Give it feet that lift the whole chassis up .25-.50 inches, and add an exhaust vent (or 2) on that side.  Flip the PSU around so it can draw filtered air from the steel side, and add filtered intake on that side.  Having the PSU mount bracket accept the PSU in both orientations allows you to retain the ability to convert into an open air bench.

The acrylic piece should cover the front and rear face openings to create a full enclosure.

Not sure how to achieve a filtered intake for the CPU cooler though.  If there is a way to have both filtered airflow and visibility, use that method on the portion of the acrylic over the motherboard.  And on whatever side the GPU ends up facing (GPUs look cool from the front, but they also draw air from the same side =/ ).  An additional challenge I do see in that route is that you'd have to optimize either for a blower or an open air GPU cooler.

TL;DR The biggest problems right now are the lack of airflow and dust control when the acrylic panel is installed.  Once the acrylic goes on, all the benefits of an open bench are lost, while none of the advantages of a case are gained.

But I'm excited about this (in case the length of post doesn't convey that).


----------



## Cruise51 (Sep 26, 2014)

Needs fans & dust filters.


----------



## Mistral (Sep 26, 2014)

If I didn't have two cats and hadn't already settled on the Carbide 240... I'd totally jump on the PC-06.

Beautiful job, Lian Li.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 26, 2014)

GET RID OFF THAT SFX POWERSUPPLY !!


----------



## thx71 (Sep 26, 2014)

i like the pc-05 case,its a new challenge in the case market and also it looks slick,i would sure buy one when it comes out


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 26, 2014)

Like the idea of the look, but don't like the execution of it. That empty gap looks awful, like they didn't bother to finish the case properly. If sides were extended to the acrylic panel, it would be cool. But that gap, damn it's ugly. If they want air circulation, then stick some grills on that part.


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2014)

Some meditational material ; )

First, you have to have dust first to, later, get dust in this baby. Some people live in deserts or next to environmental hazards (ok, read: kitties), others not.

Second, if you (ok, we) have time to burn in forums, maybe we also have time to clean now and then the PC? These cases at least show if cleaning is needed, unlike others where you have to dismount first to check, resulting in not dismounting and opening at all, and that resulting in massive amounts of accumulated dust...


----------



## Octavean (Sep 26, 2014)

Minimalist,.....

This is more style then substance IMO.  

Thats not to say I think it looks bad. In fact I think they look quite good but realistically I am long past caring about looks and put my focus on function.  

Also, for what its worth, not all necessary connections are made in the photos.  The video card is just dangling there with no connection whatsoever. Whatever mechanism they use to connect the PCIe card in that orientation may not play well with the continuity of the "superficial" esthetics they are shooting for.

Also, IMO, there doesn't seem to be much to the case overall with respect to materials. I hope this thing is cheap given that but I expect it will be anything but. 

This case reminds me a little of a book that most kids read when they are young.  The title of that book is "The Emperors New Clothes".


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 26, 2014)

Now Lian Li is FEELING it. Finally, this year's prototypes are WAY better than a train case with rails on which the train goes, or their take on "desk PC/table". This one's are pretty good IMHO: SFX PSU + riser card, always liked that combo. Huge thumbs up from me.



RazrLeaf said:


> Please please please make the m-ITX version fit a standard ATX PSU.



Why? To make the case longer? There are rly good SFX PSU's out there (semi and fully modular). Standard ATX PSU is a very tricky term: some are 14mm long, some are 19mm long and you need about 20mm for the cables before you can bend them. I don't see a reason for a standard PSU here IMO. I will be even more thrilled if they go the EVGA way and try with quality FlexATX PSU in some of their cases.



RazrLeaf said:


> TL;DR The biggest problems right now are the lack of airflow and dust control when the acrylic panel is installed. Once the acrylic goes on, all the benefits of an open bench are lost, while none of the advantages of a case are gained.



I don't think there is a lack of airflow. There are huge gaps on both sides. The whole thing 'breathes" as much as it needs. Dust however, yeah I can relate  May be some thin mesh will do the trick I don't know


----------



## theGryphon (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow, that MicroATX version (PC-06) is looking very good. mITX is also good but has short GPU limitation.


----------



## RazrLeaf (Sep 26, 2014)

lZKoce said:


> Standard ATX PSU is a very tricky term: some are 14mm long, some are 19mm long and you need about 20mm for the cables before you can bend them.


Standard is defined as 150mm wide × 86mm high × 140mm deep.  The depth is just so often varied that people forget it has a standard.  And I find the SFX PSUs in the US market too noisy.


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 26, 2014)

RazrLeaf said:


> Standard is defined as 150mm wide × 86mm high × 140mm deep.  The depth is just so often varied that people forget it has a standard.  And I find the SFX PSUs in the US market too noisy.



Ture that. It's just more often than not I see 150x86x150, but that's just personal experience, as you pointed out perfectly accurately. I am a bust about the US market though....you have a pretty good selection there. Here in EU, the dzerman guys from beQuiet! make SFX and Silverstone where available. And then crappy brands like Spire. I wish CoolerMaster would make an affordable bronze certified SFX PSU....


----------



## iO (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice concept but makes absolutely no sense for anything bigger than mITX.

Why would you buy a board with 4 to 7 expansion slots which then will be blocked by the riser card?!


----------



## Debat0r (Sep 26, 2014)

That itx version has quite a lot of wasted space IMO.
We can do that smaller! 
Anyway, b-e-a-utiful case! Can I has that ITX version pls, you know, for "review purposes "?


----------



## DiamondDog (Sep 26, 2014)

This chassis would make for a really neat Steam Machine IMO.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 26, 2014)

Gonna need long ass riser cables.


----------



## dwade (Sep 26, 2014)

I always knew Lian-Li has a shitty design team.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Sep 26, 2014)

I like the acrylic window Lian-Li is starting to use. When you pay a premium for a case, you also want to show off whats inside. Would like it better if it was Glass, acrylic scratches too easy.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 26, 2014)

i love it except for the front and rear being wide open


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 26, 2014)

This is just weird.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 27, 2014)

I believe it's this type of case that inspired them. Been seeing them posted a lot but I don't find them very practical in a normal home environment.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 27, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I believe it's this type of case that inspired them. Been seeing them posted a lot but I don't find them very practical in a normal home environment.


ok.... now that is cool


----------



## erixx (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice but Man oh man! Why have the mobo that way, with the connection panel turned inside????!!


----------



## Coldzero (Sep 27, 2014)

Mini itx case could have the psu besides the motherboard and the hdd's at the bottom. It would probably give an extra inch of clearance.

Or if people use that for gaming only, and only have one ssd, it could be used with full lenght vga card.

hdd's could also be placed between the mobo and vga perpendicularly.


----------

